# Highest Acceptable GPU Temp?



## stinkycheeseman99

What's the highest average temperature your video card should be at? Post your VGA card, GPU temp, and VGA cooler. (Stock or aftermarket.)


----------



## Arm_Pit

Geforce 6600 PCI-E 35C idel always less then 50 full load. stock SILENT cooling without a fan, except that i have a 80mm fan blowing on it.

Thats my only card that has a temp sensor on it. Others are to cheap.


----------



## holyjunk

Awww crap. Didn't see that it was Celicus. Haha


----------



## ckfordy

My 7600GT idles at 45C and load temp is usually 52C.


----------



## Maddhatter

sapphire radeon X1800XT PCI-e idle 45C full load under 70C with fans at 70% on stock cooler


----------



## bebopin64

my x1900xt 512 sometimes hits high 70s under load but i will shut down if it goes past 80.


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

My x800LX at full load is no higher then 50c useing the stock AMD 64 HFS(modded on to fit)


----------



## mrjack

My X800RX idles at 39°C when I have it OC'ed and load temps are about 60°C max. Usually around 55°C and under though, depends on how hot the room is.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

You should always look at cards in specific. Most have shutdown thresholds after 100 Celsius. On my 6600GT, I would consider the max to be 90 Celsius.

JAN


----------



## colin2238

My X1600pro is about 38c idle and heats to low 50's under high load.  Highest temp ive seen on mine was 58c and that was when i wanted to see oblivion maxed.  I can tell you it didnt run so well


----------



## lovely?

never above 60c because my psu will burn out (not enough power)


----------



## jp198780

70c.


----------



## diduknowthat

my card, x850pro, idles at higher 40's, and peaks out in the 60's.


----------



## Geoff

My X850XT PE never hits above 55-60C when the fan is working fully, but when its only at 14% it gets to around 70-75C.


----------



## stinkycheeseman99

A recent application of Artic Silver 5 (...or is it 6), replacing the stock crap (can I say crap?) had lowered my Sapphire ATi x1600 Pro GPU idle temperature from 74 C to 66 C.  (That's still pretty bad though as it reaches 90 C under a load.)  I'm planning to replace the stock cooling with an aftermarket cooler.  Did the sam thing with my CPU and it lowered the temp six degrees. (From 44 C to 38 C....)

(....although everyone is entitled to their opinion, I think ETSA is crazy with his answer  [+120 C].  I don't even know why I put that option....)


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> never above 60c because my psu will burn out (not enough power)



What does the video card temperature have to do with your PSU burning out?


----------



## Filip

In these hot days, avarage idle temp jumped from 35°C to 45°C, after hard gaming, before I didn't see it go past 60°C and now it's hits around 75°C, vid card in signature.


----------

